

Taking an Open-Source Approach to Hardware  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703499404574559960271468066.html

======
zokier
Calling Arduino open-source when the very core of the hardware is still
proprietary is bit strange imho. A fair comparison would be if someone threw
cygwin on Windows and said it to be open-source as a whole.

------
phsr
The Monome ( <http://www.monome.org> ) would be a better example of open
source hardware. They provide source files to the 40h with schematics, parts
lists and firmware (
<http://docs.monome.org/doku.php?id=tech:source_files:40h> ). The larger
monomes are just tiled versions of the 40h. A group of monome users ported the
monome to the arduino (I built myself a Arduino-based monome port). There is a
great community centered around the monome

------
srn
Check out <http://www.opencores.org/>

